# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  We've been offered use of a condo in Ocean Isle, NC in September. Anyone have any info, thoughts, etc. about the area?

## Dennis

We've been offered use of a condo in Ocean Isle, NC in September. Anyone have any info, thoughts, etc. about the area?

----------


## JohnC

Ocean Isle is a good family vacation style place. Not much to do other than beach/fishing. The beach runs East West which makes a slight difference with the tide/current. We vacationed there once and enjoyed it. Not to far from "Calabsh", a town on the boarder that is restaurant city for the area and features "Calabash Style", i.e. lightly fried seafood.

----------


## Seles

John has it right, sleepy and a family area beach.  Close proximity to all Myrtle Beach has to offer if you like that sort of thing (golf, amusement parks, putt putt, tons of restaurants, etc.).  BUT Calabash, NC is worth a visit for the varietal seafood restaurants now beginning to disappear...family owned and operated with daily fresh seafood anyway you like it.  Some of the best anywhere I've ever been.

Ric

----------


## esteelara

Other than the possible hit or miss hurricane around this time of the year, Ocean Isle in September is fabulous. It is what everyone else has previously said, a nice, family,  beach, and i'll reinterate about going to Calabash, you can not visit in this area, without experiencing Calabash-style seafood.  
My sis lives at the neighboring Sunset Beach, and i go quite often, great area, tasty food, nice, laid-back feel- Hope you have a wonderful time.

----------


## charlieh

Ocean Isle is definitely a laid back family beach.  I happen to like it, but not many restaurants close by.

----------

